# Got Snow Balls???????



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We had another snow storm today, and as always, Brady had a blast playing outside. Of course, there is the consequence of golden fur and sticky wet snow......


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Brady sure has a lot of snowballs!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow that sure is lot of snowballs stuck to him.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW! Bet that was fun brushing ll those snowballs out of Brady's fur. Looks like he had fun in the snow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness  LOL I don't think I've ever seen snow balls on my crew LOL
What a priceless picture


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That can NOT have been comfortable! Did you pop him into a warm tub when you came inside?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my! 

A little cowboy magic or show sheen before he goes out might help. 

Yikes!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ouch, while that is a super cute picture, I definitely can't imagine that being comfortable. Poor boy  Can you imagine those snowballs pulling at that soft skin there? Yikes...

And here I thought Katie got bad snowballs!! Wow, that snow must've been super moist - great for making snowmen, too!!

He's such a handsome fella!

Kim


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG that's a lot of snow balls. Cute picture. I hope it didn't hurt too bad on your precious Brady.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww....poor Brady, gotta laugh at his face "Mom this is no fun" lol


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

mdoats said:


> That can NOT have been comfortable! Did you pop him into a warm tub when you came inside?


Actually I had him lay down and I gently warmed them with my hair dryer set on the lowest heat setting. After a minute he figured out what I was doing and started to help by biting them off!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

that's a lot of snow....I know they walk funny with snow stuck to the feet...he must have just sat and was like "something is wrong mom."


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh I feel so bad for him. He must have felt so much better when you got them off. 

Both my poor dogs were like that after Friday's 13" storm so I did the same thing with the blow dryer, this time after getting 2+ feet of snow I put both of mine right in the shower when they came in looking like that. I think next time they go out to play, I'm going to spray them with Pam.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Brady. Oakly has gotten them before. It only seems to happen with just the right type of snow.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that IS a lot of snowballs! So far, Lacey hasn't gotten very many, but I remember when I had my Bichon, he would always get them. Luckily he was small enough that I could pick him up and dunk him in luke-warm water in the kitchen sink!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't see any pictures.....am I the only one !


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrr! I've never seen one dog carry so many snow balls


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww Brady, sure is funny, but looks like it hurts :doh: Bet the hair dryer felt good though....:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley gets snowballs like that too. Last year he must have been running around with 20lbs of snow stuck to him. I usually try and pull them off before we go in the house. Once in the house he goes on his bed next to the woodstove to melt.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow...I bet he had fun playing in the snow though!! Sensitive area to have all those ¨balls¨


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! That is a lot of snowballs! He must have had a lot of fun to get that many!


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my! That can't be comfortable... Poor guy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Donna
Don't tell Brady but I had to laugh at that. I posted somewhere that I will stop griping about snow in Georgia after the pictures everyone up north have been posting and this confirms my promise...lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG... I've not seen that many balls since our little cockapoo Peaches. She was soo short that they'd multiply like crazy. But our goldens haven't had that problem!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Like a Lobster with all its eggs


----------

